# How to remove overspray paint using the Cyclo Polisher



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to remove overspray paint using the Cyclo Polisher*

Cyclo has added Nanoskin Autoscrub Pads to their line of high quality products. Pictured below are the Fine Grade and Medium Grade.

To remove the overspray paint off this 1949 Chevy Pickup we used the Medium Grade.









































































For these pads we used the Cyclo Mark 5 Pro which is the Variable Speed Model. We used the pad on the 5.0 speed setting.

:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing Mike . Useful tips here .


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

sprocketser said:


> Thanx for sharing Mike . Useful tips here .


In most cases, the Nanoskin Autoscrub pads seem to do a more thorough job of removing above surface contaminants and making the paint smooth like the way a chalkboard feels and that's where gloss comes from... a smooth surface...

Here's what that truck looked like after we buffed it out using Scholl Concepts products...


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Mike , will need some of these Autoscrub pads , will save lots of time or steps .


----------

